# Told the girl I like that I like her. She just wants to be friends but its ok.



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm happy that I talked to her and that we can still be friends. I beat my social anxiety.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

That is a refreshingly positive way to view the circumstance; I could not say that I myself would have such an agreeable attitude.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah! Way to go Joe, at least it's finally over with too huh, and nothing that bad happened


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Awwww. Her loss!


----------



## eroscristina (Apr 20, 2012)

Good for you. That's a great attitude to have.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*Good Job!*



offthechainjoe said:


> I'm happy that I talked to her and that we can still be friends. I beat my social anxiety.


I'm proud of you; i know this was hard. And just remember this wasn't an end...its the beging, becuase being brave enough and honest enough to do this gets you ready for the next thing whatever that thing is.
Your really brave, and sooner then you think this action and good , positive additude is going to bring you to the girl who just thinks your the best thing ever. also having another friend is always good!


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

I congradulate you on your courage Joe well done for making that leap, at least you know now and this experience might make it easier for next time.


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's the upside Joe, considering how fond she is of you she'll might try to set u up with one of her friends. Nothin' better than a wingman of the opposite sex.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Being friendzoned _can_ be fun. Girls hug you and give you cute nicknames. It's like dating, but without the romance and lust. The other downside is that these privileges are directly connected to (and a reminder of) how badly friendzoned you really are.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

offthechainjoe said:


> I'm happy that I talked to her and that we can still be friends. I beat my social anxiety.












You can't be happy that you're friendzoned.. I mean.. really? Lol


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

anhedonic said:


> You can't be happy that you're friendzoned.. I mean.. really? Lol


If I'm happy just let me be happy! Don't try to upset me yo!


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Way to go Joe!


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

anhedonic said:


> You can't be happy that you're friendzoned.. I mean.. really? Lol


Have you heard of pissing on someone's parade? I'm sure you're the Casanova of the Social Anxiety forums and every woman in your life desperately wants your body but some people live in the real world and deal with real world issues.

Anyways, I'm really happy for you offthechainjoe  I actually had something like that happen in my own life recently and I'm glad you were able to handle the situation in such a great way. It's a hard situation and it really shows strength that you can deal with it so well. Hopefully the next time I get rejected I can have the same attitude.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

BobbyByThePound said:


> Have you heard of pissing on someone's parade? I'm sure you're the Casanova of the Social Anxiety forums and every woman in your life desperately wants your body but some people live in the real world and deal with real world issues.


It's alright chief, release your anger.



> Anyways, I'm really happy for you offthechainjoe  I actually had something like that happen in my own life recently and I'm glad you were able to handle the situation in such a great way. It's a hard situation and it really shows strength that you can deal with it so well. Hopefully the next time I get rejected I can have the same attitude.


Yeah, it's so tough to get rejected and then somehow manipulate it into a victory. :roll


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

One fish down. Nine hundred-ninety-nine thousand, nine hundred-ninety nine to go 

Keep it up!


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Good job


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Good for you, man.



> Yeah, it's so tough to get rejected and then somehow manipulate it into a victory.


Well geez, it's a bigger victory than what I'm doing, which is agonizing over it for 4+ years.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

anhedonic said:


> Yeah, it's so tough to get rejected and then somehow manipulate it into a victory. :roll


Hey, derp, did you forget that this is the *triumphs over social anxiety* section or are you just a little slow? Lol

OP, congrats. I wish I had your courage.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

How long have you known the girl before you said that?


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

Tyler Bro said:


> How long have you known the girl before you said that?


Since Sept...

What's OP?


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

offthechainjoe said:


> Since Sept...
> 
> What's OP?


That sucks man, same thing happened to me. Except I had really nice feelings for her and she just says she wants to be friends. It ruined me pretty good; never again lol.


----------

